# soilless medium confusion



## blondlebanese (Aug 7, 2015)

this grow I'm using batonicare redygro a coco coir soilless medium.  my question might be a stupid one but, here it is.  last grow I used roots soiless.  both mediums have organic nutes added.   roots has bat guano and readygro has worm castings.  aren't the synthetic nutes gonna kill the microbs in the castings and guano?  I thought the microbs had to eat the castings and guano before the plant can up take the nutes.   also would not soil  have to  be involved if microbs must be present?  am I 180 off.


----------



## umbra (Aug 7, 2015)

Many soilless mixes contain microbes. While synthetic nutes will not feed microbes, in most cases it will not kill them out right. They starve to death. So if the soilless has organic nutes, then the micobes will feed on and convert that into a usable form. It's not that you have it wrong, just reading way more into it than is necessary. If you use soilless and synthetic nutes, that is all that matters.


----------



## lyfespan (Aug 7, 2015)

just grabbed some Vermipro soiless medium. its a trippy mix, i figured it would be great with more perlite added then used for hempy buckets.


----------

